# Not a model engine



## black85vette (Oct 18, 2009)

Sometimes I have to work on something a little bigger. Getting the Vette ready for our annual trip to the mountains to see the fall colors and was having some ignition issues. So the distributor is out and laying on the work bench. Parts will be in tomorrow and I will do a complete rebuild rather than risk putting 25 year old parts back in! One of the joys of having an older car.  On the other hand almost every part I buy these days has a life time warranty on it. I figure I will get to the point that the car is cost free to maintain. Just my labor.

We go with another couple every year and take the Vettes on the twisty mountain roads. It is a real treat since we live here in the flatlands most of the year.


----------



## ironman (Oct 18, 2009)

Hey Black85Vette, Where do you go to be in the mountains? Ray


----------



## black85vette (Oct 18, 2009)

We go to Northern New Mexico and up into Colorado regularly. But our fall trip is to North Central Arkansas and Southern Missouri.  We like it around the Mark Twain National Forest and often stay in the little town of Eureka Springs.  The roads are great in Arkansas and late October has some wonderful fall colors.  My wife loves the fall colors - she has gotten used to watching them go by really fast.  Rof}


----------



## CrewCab (Oct 19, 2009)

black85vette  said:
			
		

> every part I buy these days has a life time warranty on it. I figure I will get to the point that the car is cost free to maintain.



But .............. does that mean the part is guaranteed until the end of it's life ........ ??? .......... ie: so when it ceases to work the guarantee is null and void .........  :noidea:  just something I've wondered about for years really, just thought I'd share and see if anyone has a definitive answer :big: ;D :big:


anyway ........... 



			
				black85vette  said:
			
		

> My wife loves the fall colors - she has gotten used to watching them go by really fast.  Rof}



The opposite here as my "fun drive" is a little slower .....







though the scenery can be OK sometimes 8)






have fun on the trip, stay safe :bow:

CC


----------



## black85vette (Oct 19, 2009)

CrewCab  said:
			
		

> The opposite here as my "fun drive" is a little slower .....
> CC



We do some of that also. We went to Ouray, Colorado on one trip and rented a Jeep while we were there. Took a day trip over Engineer Pass which is unmaintained and has warning signs posted on both ends that it is rough, requires the right equipment and some experience in driving. Had a great time. That was my wife's first experience with rock crawling.  Had to keep reminding her to relax her grip a bit and take a breath occasionally.

Since we don't live where mountain roads are available it is not worth buying a good 4WD. Around here the 4WD guys like to play in the mud. We have PLENTY of that!!!

Looks like you have some pretty serious equipment there.


----------



## CrewCab (Oct 19, 2009)

black85vette  said:
			
		

> Around here the 4WD guys like to play in the mud. We have PLENTY of that!!!
> 
> Looks like you have some pretty serious equipment there.



Mud is plentiful, rock crawling is a bit scarce to say the least  ..............  but .......... there are a couple of man made runs emerging over here so a tiny light at the end of the tunnel perhaps, the Crewcab, ....... (hence my handle) can go most places, 






the one planned mod in the future, funds permitting is an "underdrive" though it might be a year or three yet as these things are a bit pricey over here 

I spent most of my youth tuning old motors to go a bit faster and corner a little quicker ............ now, 30 years later I drive a diesel estate that easily can out perform most things I could have imagined back then  ;D 

Cest' la vie, enjoy the road trip :bow:

CC


----------



## bearcar1 (Oct 19, 2009)

CC, that appears to be what most daily commuters here in the Chicagoland area are driving on the expressways to work. Or the soccer moms driving to go pick up the brat at school. (whatever happened to riding bicycles or walking?) At least you have a real excuse and reason to be driving such a beast, for most of the aforementioned knuckleheds, it's just an ego trip.

Stay safe

BC1
Jim


----------



## JimN (Oct 20, 2009)

well just to show you how really strange I am, this is my run around car, has had a few hours of body work done.....






JimN


----------



## CrewCab (Oct 20, 2009)

JimN  said:
			
		

> well just to show you how really strange I am, ....



Not strange at all Jim, nice work mate 8)

CC


----------



## JimN (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks CrewCab, just you don't see to many American Motors Gremlin's used for making a hot rod. That Gremlin was the first car my wife and I ever bought brand new, in 1976.

Lot of water under the bridge since we bought that car.

JimN


----------



## black85vette (Oct 20, 2009)

JimN  said:
			
		

> you don't see to many American Motors Gremlin's used for making a hot rod. JimN



Hmmm. I wonder why that is?? ???  I would think parts are getting hard to come by.  You certainly will get some looks from folks who have not seen one in a very long time. So it certainly is in the unique category. Nice looking body and paint work on it.


----------



## black85vette (Oct 21, 2009)

Troutsqueezer:

Been a long time since I thought about the Pantera. Surprised those grey cells still work. The 63 was the first car that really caught my attention as a youngster. Saw a picture of it in the paper before it came out and thought "Man, I'd like to have one of those!" Cut the picture out and put it under the clear cover of my notebook and carried it the rest of the school year.  Would have been nice to buy one in about 1970. Can't afford one now.

Are these cars yours?

I'll have to post the project I am helping a friend with. We are almost done with a 49 Chevy Pickup. Yes, a small block Chevy engine. We put a Nova front end under it and a rear end out of a Caprice. Covette 700R4 transmission. It has occupied almost every Thursday evening and some of my weekends for the last 3 years helping him get it finished. Only lack the carpet, door panels, and head liner now!


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Oct 21, 2009)

bearcar1  said:
			
		

> CC, that appears to be what most daily commuters here in the Chicagoland area are driving on the expressways to work. Or the soccer moms driving to go pick up the brat at school. (whatever happened to riding bicycles or walking?) At least you have a real excuse and reason to be driving such a beast, for most of the aforementioned knuckleheds, it's just an ego trip.
> 
> Stay safe
> 
> ...



Oh, but once a decade we get that 12" snowfall and the soccermoms need to get their kids to practice. What better than a 7,000 Lb 4x4 diesel Ford Excursion?


----------



## cobra428 (Oct 21, 2009)

This ones still mine. I'm looking for a buyer... but in this economy.... don't think so






Tony


----------



## chillybilly (Oct 21, 2009)

Man you fellas got some propper motors!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Always been bikes me ,mainly due to the cost of fuel over here ,and i like pulling wheelies!! :big:

Mate built a scimitar with a 327 ford in it ,and nitrous and a blower !!!Quick car !

he now has a vette ,

Always wanted a pantera ,just need that lottery win.....

Anyone heard /own one of the Ultima GTR on here ?
The factory where they compile the kits is near one of the sites i visit for my job ,they look l;ike real fun and sound the nutts 

Enjoy your road trips ... lucky s...ds


----------

